# Oldest Church in North America?



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 17, 2007)

Mystery Surrounds Possible Oldest Church in North America (April 16, 2007)


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 17, 2007)

That is so kewl! I think we should petition to raze Carbonear to find out if that old church is underneath.


> "Blow it back to God. All your life has been in pursuit of archeological relics. Inside the Ark are treasures beyond your wildest aspirations. You want to see it opened as well as I. Indiana, we are simply passing through history. This...this is history!"


 -- From Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------

